# Storing your everyday fountain pen



## Jontello (Sep 20, 2015)

I am new to fountain pens. I am in the process of building a stand for my everyday fountain pen. I was wondering what position is best for storing the fountain pen to make sure it does not dry out? Tip up, tip down, or lay the pen flat? 

Thanks

Jon


----------



## jaylopez (Sep 21, 2015)

Tip up like the Levenger pen cup.  Has foam inserts to keep them separated so they don't scratch each other. I have two of the square ones that hold 6 pens each.  They use to sell a longer version with a wood exposed that you could get laser inscribed. 
Morgan Pen Cup - Leather Pen Holder - Levenger


----------



## Jontello (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the link.


----------

